# new cat in the feral cat colony- FIGHTING



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

So, I have a colony of 8 cats living on my screened in porch (2 mamas and 6 six-month old kittens). They have lead a blissful life of food and warmth, love and freedom on a safe 10-acres. That is, until Jackie-boy showed up. The great big bully of the feral cat world. He started coming around in November, but was very timid. I hoped he was somebody's pet. In December, he became bolder and started coming on the porch and chasing the cats. He was afraid of me, so I could shoo him away. Naturally, I felt bad for him, so I began feeding him in a separate location. I tried to encourage him to stay by his shelter and my original cats to stay by theirs, but that didn't happen. Jackie-boy became familiar with me and now he is extremely sweet (to me). He loves my attention, but a little too much. He attacks the kittens when they come near me. Anyway, I figured I would let them do their natural thing and sort out who was the dominant one and what not. I made sure to give jackie-boy great food and attention in his shelter and to make sure that the other cats' food was gone before he had a chance to come onto the porch searching for it. But, it seems that he wants to take over the porch as well. If he would be nice, nobody would mind it. My 8 cats/kittens are so unbelievably sweet and gentle, and he is so unbelievably mean to them. Tonight, he came around and was making the cats scream like I have never heard before. He was going after all of the kittens, and I couldn't take it. I lured him into a cat carrier and he is now sleeping in the sink of my bathroom. But, I can't keep him there forever. I am planning to take him in to be neutered, but I doubt that this will take care of the problem completely. I understand that he has had a rough life and has had to fight for resources. Now he has found a great home and he wants to keep it. I get that. But, I need him to be nice. Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We had that happen to us with an established barn colony. A Tuxedo wandered into happy colony and was fighting with everyone. We had the tuxedo nuetered hoping he would settle down. Ended up we relocated him to be a warehouse cat at a members business. They even errected an outdoor enclosure from the warehouse so he could visit the great out of doors! The cat ended up loving the business owners wife and was a loving calm cat. He now lives at their house and sleeps on their bed!

Maybe your guy was once someones cat and is desperate for a home? 

Takes a month for the testosterone to dissipate after the neuter. So you will have a wait till you see if it helped his disposition! 

I wish I had more ideas beside relocate, which is always a crap shoot for survival, when you do that. Maybe someone else will post with have some good ideas.

You are a wonderful person to take loving care of all the feral kitties and providing the porch and food.


----------



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

Update- I have been petting jackie-boy and he rolled over briefly, and I think that he might actually be a she. Would this make it more or less likely that getting fixed would solve the problem?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish I could give you a better answer. We had a cat who bullied one of my cats who was shy. The shy cat hid for years from the bully. Finally, my Cremepuff (shy) decided enough was enough, and _she attacked the bully!_ That was the end of the bullying. There was a stalemate between the two. They each crossed to the other side of the room rather than get too close to the other. I so hope Jackie-boy (girl) settles down, but neutering did not change our bully.  

However:
Feliway might help. It's expensive, but if it works, Jackie might make friends. You could also put a bit of vanilla on the back of all of their necks. They would all have the same odor, and that can make a big difference.


----------

